# Putting Together a Carving/Whittling toolkit for a Gift



## Lemongrasspicker (Jan 15, 2017)

My brother in law's birthday is coming up in June and I've endeavored to get him a nice gift this year. He does constuction but wants to get into finer work, he lives in a very small apartment and I figured that spoon carving/whittling would be a good gift since the tools and workspace won't take up much room.

I only know a little bit about the tools required but I'd like to hear from you guys here about what tools you use every day and find the most useful. I'm building him a little toolchest to store them as part of the gift so I can't go too crazy on a huge number of tools but I want to get him the essentials.

I'm looking for brands as well, if I'm only going to get him a few tools they would need to be good ones that'll last him for a lifetime.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Pinewood Forge makes a great hook knife for carving spoons and has other knives also. They even sell a spoon carving combo, with both knives, instructions and several spoon blanks for about $128. But be aware that there is generally a 2 month wait for these great knives.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a set I started with quite a few years ago, and I still use every one of them today. 
http://www.flexcut.com/fr310-beginners-palm-set/

There are literally dozens of great carving knives available. I bought this one when I started carving, and still use it.
http://www.flexcut.com/kn13-detail-knife/

These tools are carving sharp right out of the box, but he'll need something to keep them sharp. This is a good general sharpening aid.
http://www.flexcut.com/pw12-flexcut-slipstrop/

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Flexcut - just a satisfied customer. I also own other brands of gouges and knives. Carving tools are like potato chips: you can't have just one…

...and for a final idea, get him one of these or something similar to pick up the wood chips:
http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/appliances/best-handheld-vacuum/a29318/dirt-devil-classic-100-handheld-vacuum-158/
Claude


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Act now Woodcraft has flexcut 30% off
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/flexcut-3-knife-starter-set
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/flexcut-beginners-palm-handled-carving-tool-set-5-piece


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

There are different approaches to carving. It can be done with a knife (whittling), a chip carving , with a knife, carving with gouges and mallet ,carving /grinding with a rotary tool, power carving with a reciprocating tool (Mastercarver or Foredom), and carving using a chain saw.


----------

